# At Last I have a Drum Sander



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Good review..Thanks….I would really like one but they take up a bit of space.

Yes, the Festool sandpaper is very good.


----------



## trevor7428 (Oct 9, 2015)

No link to sander?


----------



## jaxx (Oct 8, 2008)

http://lombartegroup.com/project/lijadora-de-rodillo-ms-3157/

there ya go, I got 100 euro off the price and free delivery

cheers


----------

